# Holding out wings



## llama86 (Nov 14, 2008)

Squawk has this really cute habit that he's started doing more and more often. He will climb to the top of his cage (when the door is open) and lean his head down while flexing his wings. It's especially picked up the last week or so. He does it sometimes on his playgym next to my computer and other places too. Especially on the shower rod if I'm in the bathroom with him. It's very cute, but why does he do it? I've heard you can use this to teach him to "flex". I don't care too much about that, I just think the behavior is entertaining, and I'm just curious why.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think that it's a territorial claim type behaviour, especially when it's done somewhere like the top of a cage.  My girls tend to do it more than my boys, but all of them have been known to show of their wings in displays like that from time to time.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

mine do that as well i believe bea is right on the mark as well about it being teritorial


----------



## jorgenson1717 (Oct 17, 2008)

When Cocoa first started doing it my husband said he looks like a Eagle. So when Cocoa would spread his wings, I would raise my arms up high and say "Do The Eagle!" He doesn't do the wing thing too often and now says "Do the Eagle!" to me when I raise my arms. I guess Cocoa has taught me to do a trick.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This can be a multi-purpose behavior. They'll do it as a territorial move to show the other tiels how tough they are. Some males will do it to impress females with their studliness. And sometimes pet cockatiels will do it to get your attention! We do tend to look at them and get excited when they do this display. You can intentionally encourage this behavior by giving him something he likes when you see him do it - talk to him, let him out of the cage, give him treats, etc.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

With mine the Territorial one is they lean their head/chest down real far and spread their wings out all the way (males and females both do it in my house) 

The Males do "heart wings" they lift them behind them and from behind it'll look sort of like a Heart and this is normally done to impress a "mate" rather its another bird, a human or a toy 


When mine do it to be territorial they look like this, and they'll do it when they come out of the nest box (I chalk that one up to a good stretch though) , on a certain toy, on their cage , on a swing


----------



## llama86 (Nov 14, 2008)

He seems to be doing it more territorially. He doesn't lean that far down, his body is horizantal, but his head is down. Is this supposed to be a threat to me? How should I interpret it. Of course, he could always just be wanting attention. Either way it cracks me up when he does it.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Gotta love 'tiels showing off how tough they are, LOL. 

Yup, my males do it especially, the girls do as well, just not as much.


----------



## llama86 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yup, vet confirmed it's part of his breeding behavior.


----------



## Pawsy6 (Jan 24, 2009)

Buddy is doing it too and he is the only tiel here, and he looks like the one in the picture. it is so funny and some times he falls of his perch( thats not funny), but he gets right back up there and does it again. And he has this voice sometimes sounds like a monkey. We laugh every time he does 
these crazy things.


----------



## llama86 (Nov 14, 2008)

Lol thats so funny. Yeah, I just have the one tiel too.


----------

